# Kirkland signature premuim brand puppy food...



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay I've been feeding Luke the Kirkland brand puppy food; the problem is his poop is never solid. it has the consistency of yogurt or oatmeal.. it makes it really hard to scoop it up. we just got new sod and hes ruining it.. what happens is it turns into a like a mud pie and when it hardens and I pick it up the sod is dried out...or if i hose it down it leaves a yellow spot on the sod.. our lil weenie dog Herc poops lil tootsie rolls and its very easy to pick up..he also eats the Kirkland brand puppy food however he doesnt get the runny poop.. But then again that dog can eat just about anything and he does'nt get sick..

Has anybody had that experience with the kirkland brand puppy food? my neighbor said his adult dogs also had the same experience with the Kirkland brand lamb and rice food; they had runny or loose poop.They switched to Natural Balance witch is one food for puppies or adult dogs..

What should i feed him??:crazy:


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I feed Mikka raw. Her poops are very nice! The sun just sorta dries them right up too - in a matter of a few hours!


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

Miikkas mom:Thanks for your response! did you mean raw meat meat? like raw chicken?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I feed my dogs Kirkland Dog food, but not the puppy kind. My dogs love it and we are trying to grow more grass in our backyard. The dogs dont poop as much which is good for our yard.


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

Luke poops about 3 times a day and he is a walking pooper... i mean he walks as he poops so he leaves a trial... I thought because the Kirkland brand doesnt have corn it would be less poop: but not so...i feel like trying another brand.. just not sure witch one is going to work..ugh...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats the complete opposite for me.lol


----------



## klgraf (May 2, 2010)

*loose stools too*

Hello, I am brand new to the forum. We adopted Lilly, a now 7 mo old female GSD from our local shelter about 1.5 months ago. Almost since the get go, we have had uneven consistency of her poop - slightly soft "logs" to yoghurt-consistency mush. We fed her Science Diet Development (which is what the shelter fed her), and have slowly transitioned her to Canidae Chicken & Rice kibble. Not much improvement in her stool consistency. I've read a ton on the Internet about food, and the most positive reviews I've read for taking care of loose poop in GSDs is the Royal Canin GSD breed-specific food. I ordered the Puppy version of this food and am now transitioning from Canidae to Royal Canin. I've used pumpkin, 2 tbsp per feeding, and this helps firm up her stools. I've also used cooked sweet potatoes (about 2 tbsp equivalent) and I think this helps too. I'm ready to try a tbsp of plain greek yoghurt to see if that helps. I've also cut out the (beefhide-based) C.E.T. prescription dental chews our vet recommended. I had no idea they were a "rawhide" product. I'm going to take a stool sample into the vet on Monday 5/3/2010. I'd love to find a food that is compatible with her digestive system. I know the Royal Canin food isn't perfect, but I want to find something to firm up her poop. I don't want to feed a raw diet.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

It is true that feeding raw creates one poop a day that is hard and tiny. Lou had major "mud pies" and issues on any kibble, even the high quality, but once I put her on RAW it cleared all of that up instantly, even after multiple vet visits and samples of poop with nothing wrong! Now she poops once a day and they are very small and hard and if i don't get to scoop it that day they turn white and just "go away".


----------



## klgraf (May 2, 2010)

So what kind of raw diets do you all use, where do you get them, and how much do they cost? One poop a day sounds great! Are raw diets suitable for puppies?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I put Lou on Raw at 4 months old after the issues with kibble (mud pies and vet visits and samples and such) 

It costs less to feed a raw diet than a premium kibble if you do it right, which I have learned to! I actually kept a diary of her switch from day one online here if you want to view it. It talks about why I put her on raw as well as her (and me) getting adjusted to it! Now, it's just simple and I can't imagine her eating kibble, and either can she LOL since she won't!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/113448-lulus-barf-diary-day-1-a.html


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

klgraf said:


> So what kind of raw diets do you all use, where do you get them, and how much do they cost? One poop a day sounds great! Are raw diets suitable for puppies?


 
kimba only poops once a day eating kibble (orijen, which is grainless). id agree raw is the most species specific diet our dogs can eat, but it isnt something everyone is willing to do. there is nothing about Royal Canin GSD that makes it particularly better than a high quality kibble (which most agree Royal Canin is not) for a GSD...other than the manufacturer putting a picture of a GSD on the bag

there is a whole section on RAW feeding just below the diet & nutrition section. i think the real effort with raw feeding is locating the proper sources such that you minimize the cost. without finding cheap sources of what you need, it will tend to cost more than kibble feeding.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We are feeding Evo...(to most of our dogs)....LOVE IT!
Small, firm stools...and less amount of them also.


----------



## klgraf (May 2, 2010)

*Will try Orijin after Royal Canin*



roxy84 said:


> kimba only poops once a day eating kibble (orijen, which is grainless). id agree raw is the most species specific diet our dogs can eat, but it isnt something everyone is willing to do. there is nothing about Royal Canin GSD that makes it particularly better than a high quality kibble (which most agree Royal Canin is not) for a GSD...other than the manufacturer putting a picture of a GSD on the bag


Thanks for the info on Kimba pooping 1x/day on Orijen. I'm willing to try that after I finish the bag of Royal Canin. Yesterday I fed Lilly 1/2 Canidae chicken & rice Kibble and 1/2 Royal Canin GSD #30 for puppies, plus 2 TBSP of canned pumpkin w/ each meal (3x2 TBSP = 6 TBSP pumpkin yesterday). She only had two firm poops (smaller volume than cow pies) this morning. I'm encouraged, but don't want to have to feed pumpkin continuously.

Not sure I'm ready for a raw diet....so will keep on with finding a high quality kibble. 

Lilly is our first ever dog and she is amazing.:wub: At 51 yrs old I feel badly that I didn't have dogs earlier in my life. At least my 10 yr old daughter finally has the dog she has wanted forever! Now if only my 15 yr old teen boy could like her more...the dog, not his sister eace:


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

klgraf said:


> Thanks for the info on Kimba pooping 1x/day on Orijen. I'm willing to try that after I finish the bag of Royal Canin. Yesterday I fed Lilly 1/2 Canidae chicken & rice Kibble and 1/2 Royal Canin GSD #30 for puppies, plus 2 TBSP of canned pumpkin w/ each meal (3x2 TBSP = 6 TBSP pumpkin yesterday). She only had two firm poops (smaller volume than cow pies) this morning. I'm encouraged, but don't want to have to feed pumpkin continuously.
> 
> Not sure I'm ready for a raw diet....so will keep on with finding a high quality kibble.
> 
> Lilly is our first ever dog and she is amazing.:wub: At 51 yrs old I feel badly that I didn't have dogs earlier in my life. At least my 10 yr old daughter finally has the dog she has wanted forever! Now if only my 15 yr old teen boy could like her more...the dog, not his sister eace:


keep in mind with the grainless foods, most all of them are higher in Ca than is recommended for large breed pups. Orijen is the only one to my knowledge that keeps the maximum Ca levels at a reasonable level for our pups.


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

I think a really nice way to segway into a raw diet is to try "Honest Kitchen". It is easy to get. They will ship anywhere in the US. Its a freeze dried raw. You can add raw meat to it, or not. They have grain free or with potatoes or oatmeal or quinoe for grains if your dog needs them (for weight/calories). 

What worries me about raw (please know that I do feed raw and believe it is the best) is trying to formulate it so that the dog is getting the right ratio of protein to calcium. I had a disaster happen to me several years ago with a pup I was feeding raw and not knowing exactly how to formulate it so she was getting the proper ratios.  So, now I use premixed raw and the Honest Kitchen. The raw I feed comes from an extremel well known GSD breeder in Canada, although it is made in the US. It is properly formulated so I know my dogs are getting the proper ratios. So is the Honest Kitchen.

My vet bills have reduced enormously since I started feeding raw and Honest Kitchen. I have been doing it for several years now.


----------

